# First Cooper, Now Max is sick!



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I have an appointment this afternoon with the vet. For the past week, Cooper has been having diarrhea. I blamed it on either a chew stick or a brand new bag of Evo I bought. But when it didn't let up, I cooked some bland chicken and whole grain rice to mix in his food, so I could reduce the kibble. Cooper's finally went away and now Max is sick! Only I see suspicious signs of blood in Max's diarrhea.

Needless to say, I am scared to death. I'm even afraid to ask if any of you might guess what it is!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

sending good thoughts your way Janan and for Cooper and Max. I hope the vet has some answers. To ease your mind a bit til you can get to the vet...Jasper and Cash had a bug they were passing back and forth last fall... and it was just a bug. Please let us know...I would also throw away that bag of kibble too.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm sure the vet will be able to clear everything up.Many years ago, just after we returned home with our rescue Tibetan Terrier, we discovered that he had a very bad upset tummy,and yes there was blood in the diarrhoea,and apparently he was very poorly though he never showed it,he had Parvo,well any way it soon cleared up with a course of medication,I can't remember what he was given as it was so long ago, but anyway he recovered very well.So good luck hope everything goes well at the vets.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Hope Max is feeling better soon! I'll bet they have a bug, too. Diarrhea is not fun!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Hope both of your pups are feeling better soon.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Thank you so much for well wishes. Good news. It's just a bug they passed to each other. I was so scared. Hubby went with me to the vet, both of us dreading the worst. Now we love our boys even more! they each got a little dish of frozen yogart. lol


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

That's wonderful news! Thank God! Big kisses and hugs to Max and Cooper! XXOO!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yay max and Cooper! Phew!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Just saw this - happy to hear your guys are OK! Yum - frozen yogurt sounds good!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Hooray!! Glad to hear the boys are on the mend.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Good news!!!!! Happy to hear they are doing well.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

I was thinking it could have been a bacterial infection with the blood..sometimes Sophie and Gabe eat stuff in the yard and get one (has been a long while) the Vet put them on antibiotics and it cleared right up! Gald to hear theres nothing seriously wrong with your fur babies


----------

